# BARKING show PUB meet 5th JULY



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, so this is where the main bulk of us will go. 
its a nice family pub with a good size garden and is child friendly.
We have been here as a forum for about 3 years and its always been pleasant, and we have always have a good laugh, great food and a nice cold beer (MOST important that one lol).
Anyway, all are welcome, but what i would like to do is get a rough idea of numbers so if needed i can inform the pub so that maybe they can makesure they have enough staff.. they may not, but if numbers increase year on year like they have then there could well be loads of us this year, there was about 50 last year.Harvester, 125 Abbs Cross Lane, London - London Public Houses & Inns - All in London
heres the link, its about 15-20 mins drive from the show, but there is a train station not too far away, so that and taxis might get you there, although a few people have said they will have free space in the car to the show.. not sure what you will do after, i guess you will need to think about that before you go.


so, i'll go 1st, please copy and paste, and add your name, and maybe thenumber of you that are going inc kids..

Nigel and family (5 in total)


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll come this year. Don't know if I'll have anyone with me or not until the day (or close to it) but if not I can give lifts from the show to the meet

Nigel and family (5 in total)
Matt


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Nigel and family (5 in total)
Julia and simon


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun will be there too :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (can lift to the pub)


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Nige & family 5 in total
Matt
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Nige & family 5 in total
Matt
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

probably me and liana my missus


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

me, alison/ gary.. not sure if can hang around, will see you all there..


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Nige & family 5 in total
Matt
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!
liz..mark and ali ...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Nige & family 5 in total
Matt
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)
kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)
tomsdragons and alison/gary
ali, mark and liz


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Nige & family 5 in total
Matt
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)
kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)
tomsdragons and alison/gary
ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)


Liz


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)
kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)
tomsdragons and alison/gary
ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

will the chicken be there I wonder ? :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol,maybe we should ring and ask.. that was funny as hell


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

what about the Oriental guy(being p.c here) selling pirate DVDs will he be there again he would buy any snakes so why should we buy his DVDs:lol2:
Mark


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

god , yeah, how dodgy was he?


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i may come for a drinky poos after


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)
kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)
tomsdragons and alison/gary
ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)
Poizon (maybe)
Trice.

I'll be there again 
Not sure Will probably be driving. So long as i have space in my car, and people don't mind a crappy chav mobile, they're welcome to ponse a lift.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, so you admit it then chavboy?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, so you admit it then chavboy?


Admit it's the chav mobile? I never denied it! I mean it's a saxo duh lol.
But for a car i didnt spend any money aquiring. I cant complain


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

guess not lol.. anyway, best not clog this one up.. might have to delete a few posts lol


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

*...*

me the oh deffo 

pose outhers just waiting on them saying what there doing 
buying snakes and a few beers what a class day :notworthy:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)
kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)
tomsdragons and alison/gary
ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)
Poizon (maybe)
Trice.
fatbloke matt and misses


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)
kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)
tomsdragons and alison/gary
ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)
Poizon (maybe)
Trice.
fatbloke matt and misses
me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)
kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)
tomsdragons and alison/gary
ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)
Poizon (maybe)
Trice.
fatbloke matt and misses
me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)
Mark75 (Beer!)


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)
kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)
tomsdragons and alison/gary
ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)
Poizon (maybe)
Trice.
fatbloke matt and misses
me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)
Mark75 (beer) ------ (beer sucks, Cider is the way forward *cough* )
Pixie and Hippiedan (please someone take pity on us and give us a lift to the pub!)


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)
kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)
tomsdragons and alison/gary
ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)
Poizon (maybe)
Trice.
fatbloke matt and misses
me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)
Mark75 (beer) ------ (beer sucks, Cider is the way forward *cough* )
Pixie and Hippiedan (please someone take pity on us and give us a lift to the pub!)
me and my misses (hopefully can ditch the kids space in the back)


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)
kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)
tomsdragons and alison/gary
ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)
Poizon (maybe)
Trice.
fatbloke matt and misses
me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)
Mark75 (beer) ------ (beer sucks, Cider is the way forward *cough* )
Pixie and Hippiedan (please someone take pity on us and give us a lift to the pub!)
me and my misses (hopefully can ditch the kids space in the back)
Rachel - on her own like a loser so someone talk to me lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

rachel132002 said:


> Nige & family 5 in total
> Julia & Simon
> Me & Shaun
> fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)
> ...


Don't forget to come say hi to Gregums


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

you driving rach?


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

lmfao no, i'll either go via taxi of daddy, bus, train - fancy eh?!


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

if i can dump the kids your welcome to jump in


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> Nige & family 5 in total
> Julia & Simon
> Me & Shaun
> fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)
> ...


I'll drink cider but only if it's bought for me, I hate wasting hard earned money on cider!


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

As this is moments from where i live i'll be there with the better half 

_Nige & family 5 in total_
_Julia & Simon_
_Me & Shaun _
_fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)_
_Moose & Heather (can give lift)_
_Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)_
_kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)_
_tomsdragons and alison/gary_
_ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)_
_Poizon (maybe)_
_Trice._
_fatbloke matt and misses_
_me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)_
_Mark75 (beer) ------ (beer sucks, Cider is the way forward *cough* )_
_Pixie and Hippiedan (please someone take pity on us and give us a lift to the pub!)_
_Essex_Nick and Misses_


Oh and we may be able to take 1 or 2 people from barking to the pub, so long as i dont buy loads...
_:2thumb:_


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

_Nige & family 5 in total_
_Julia & Simon_
_Me & Shaun _
_fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)_
_Moose & Heather (can give lift)_
_Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)_
_kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)_
_tomsdragons and alison/gary_
_ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)_
_Poizon (maybe)_
_Trice._
_fatbloke matt and misses_
_me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)_
_Mark75 (beer) ------ (beer sucks, Cider is the way forward *cough* )_
_Pixie and Hippiedan (please someone take pity on us and give us a lift to the pub!)_
_Essex_Nick and Misses_
Sid (Sid.Lola) and my OH Dave (not on here) We were gonna offer lifts from the show to the pub but car is broked. So if it's fixed in time we'll have the back seat for ppl! If not I'll be fluttering my eyelases at someone! lol


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

_Nige & family 5 in total_
_Julia & Simon_
_Me & Shaun _
_fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)_
_Moose & Heather (can give lift)_
_Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)_
_kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)_
_tomsdragons and alison/gary_
_ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)_
_Poizon (maybe)_
_Trice._
_fatbloke matt and misses_
_me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)_
_Mark75 (beer) ------ (beer sucks, Cider is the way forward *cough* )_
_Pixie and Hippiedan (please someone take pity on us and give us a lift to the pub!)_
_Essex_Nick and Misses_
_Sid (Sid.Lola) and my OH Dave (not on here) We were gonna offer lifts from the show to the pub but car is broked. So if it's fixed in time we'll have the back seat for ppl! If not I'll be fluttering my eyelases at someone! lol_
_Twiisted (Laura) & my fella Fly.. Its my 23rd birthday that week'd_ :cheers: (will have 3 spaces in back if needed from show-pub.. Gotta find us first thou)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one guys. keep em coming.
for those that dont know anyone, there are a few members here that have tables. i do (upstairs, fat bloke bald head, oh no thats everyone lol), glyn dropkickmurphy is upstairs (fat guy bald he.. oh i see where this is going lol)


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

_Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon_
_Me & Shaun _
_fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)_
_Moose & Heather (can give lift)_
_Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)_
_kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)_
_tomsdragons and alison/gary_
_ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)_
_Poizon (maybe)_
_Trice._
_fatbloke matt and misses_
_me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)_
_Mark75 (beer) ------ (beer sucks, Cider is the way forward *cough* )_
_Pixie and Hippiedan (please someone take pity on us and give us a lift to the pub!)_
_Essex_Nick and Misses_
_Sid (Sid.Lola) and my OH Dave (not on here) We were gonna offer lifts from the show to the pub but car is broked. So if it's fixed in time we'll have the back seat for ppl! If not I'll be fluttering my eyelases at someone! lol_
_Twiisted (Laura) & my fella Fly.. Its my 23rd birthday that week'd_ :cheers: (will have 3 spaces in back if needed from show-pub.. Gotta find us first thou)
Emma_fyfe!! greg knew i was coming but didnt put my name down:bash: lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have asked him afew times lol.. he just avoids anything that i ask about you.. WEIRD ,maybe he thinks i like you? dont worry gregums, your lady is safe lol


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

lol no idea, what have you been asking about me?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> nice one guys. keep em coming.
> for those that dont know anyone, there are a few members here that have tables. i do (upstairs, fat bloke bald head, oh no thats everyone lol), glyn dropkickmurphy is upstairs (fat guy bald he.. oh i see where this is going lol)


 
That covers me and paul as well.......:lol2:


----------



## Susie_L (Oct 10, 2007)

_Nige & family 5 in total_
_Julia & Simon_
_Me & Shaun _
_fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)_
_Moose & Heather (can give lift)_
_Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)_
_kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)_
_tomsdragons and alison/gary_
_ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)_
_Poizon (maybe)_
_Trice._
_fatbloke matt and misses_
_me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)_
_Mark75 (beer) ------ (beer sucks, Cider is the way forward *cough* )_
_Pixie and Hippiedan (please someone take pity on us and give us a lift to the pub!)_
_Essex_Nick and Misses_
_Sid (Sid.Lola) and my OH Dave (not on here) We were gonna offer lifts from the show to the pub but car is broked. So if it's fixed in time we'll have the back seat for ppl! If not I'll be fluttering my eyelases at someone! lol_
_Twiisted (Laura) & my fella Fly.. Its my 23rd birthday that week'd_ :cheers: (will have 3 spaces in back if needed from show-pub.. Gotta find us first thou)
Emma_fyfe!! greg knew i was coming but didnt put my name down:bash: lol

Susie_L and Hubby...we'll be at the show, not sure about the pub after though, have to wait and see, sorry :blush:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Susie_L said:


> _Nige & family 5 in total_
> _Julia & Simon_
> _Me & Shaun _
> _fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)_
> ...


You know you want to be at the pub after


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

be rude not to


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

_Nige & family 5 in total_
_Julia & Simon_
_Me & Shaun _
_fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)_
_Moose & Heather (can give lift)_
_Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)_
_kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)_
_tomsdragons and alison/gary_
_ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)_
_Poizon (maybe)_
_Trice._
_fatbloke matt and misses_
_me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)_
_Mark75 (beer) ------ (beer sucks, Cider is the way forward *cough* )_
_Pixie and Hippiedan (please someone take pity on us and give us a lift to the pub!)_
_Essex_Nick and Misses_
_Sid (Sid.Lola) and my OH Dave (not on here) We were gonna offer lifts from the show to the pub but car is broked. So if it's fixed in time we'll have the back seat for ppl! If not I'll be fluttering my eyelases at someone! lol_
_Twiisted (Laura) & my fella Fly.. Its my 23rd birthday that week'd_ :cheers: (will have 3 spaces in back if needed from show-pub.. Gotta find us first thou)
Emma_fyfe!! greg knew i was coming but didnt put my name down:bash: lol

Susie_L and Hubby...we'll be at the show, not sure about the pub after though, have to wait and see, sorry :blush: 

Palmanda,Paul Chase, Badgers Mum and 2 spuds....:2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

looks like its gonna be a good show of people 


:no1:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I don't see the Chicken on the list or even the Chinaman selling DVDS.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

ianyone know if it is easy to get to via public transport?? (if not then anyone be kind enough to offer a lift? lol)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kato said:


> I don't see the Chicken on the list or even the Chinaman selling DVDS.


lol, shame.. i hope the chicken returns


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> _Nige & family 5 in total_
> _Julia & Simon_
> _Me & Shaun _
> _fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)_
> ...


 
Oh well look at that...my names already on here :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, well it wont hurt to highlight the post again


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Can I just add Im not really called Badgersmum 

Im Sam :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

BADGERS MUM said:


> Can I just add Im not really called Badgersmum
> 
> Im Sam :lol2:


no way, ur gonna get called badgers mum.. you need a badge lol


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> no way, ur gonna get called badgers mum.. you need a badge lol


Im gonna make a badge that says Im Badgersmum and Im officially OLD :whip:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> Im gonna make a badge that says Im Badgersmum and Im officially OLD :whip:


 
oor old gal.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> oor old gal.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol, u said it


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> oor old gal.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:





cornmorphs said:


> lol, u said it


 
Im not loving you guys 

Make a girl paranoid you do :whip:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

BADGERS MUM said:


> Im not loving you guys
> 
> Make a girl paranoid you do :whip:


lol why? paul said u had the body of a 20 year old.


















but he left b4 you woke up:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol why? paul said u had the body of a 20 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh noooo youre ALL horrible and now it seems im the oldest bird going 

this is not good 

I have brood shoulders you lot,but I blush easily,its not because Im embarressed,I just blush..........

Just so you dont think you got me :whip:

NOW BE NICE:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

probably going to offend julia wohic now.. but she must be a similar age to you?? god i hope she isnt 26 lol


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> probably going to offend julia wohic now.. but she must be a similar age to you?? god i hope she isnt 26 lol


 
OOOO thats Ok, 

and so is Liz so ner ner ner ner :lol2:

see youve shown me up as old AND childish :blush:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

liz is 29,i went to her party, and julia is 30 :2thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> OOOO thats Ok,
> 
> and so is Liz so ner ner ner ner :lol2:
> 
> see youve shown me up as old AND childish :blush:


 

Nothing wrong with getting old babes..............:notworthy:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> liz is 29,i went to her party, and julia is 30 :2thumb:


 
NO theyre not :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Im so not coming...................you gits


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> liz is 29,i went to her party, and julia is 30 :2thumb:


sweet young girls.......:no1:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> sweet young girls.......:no1:


 
YOU.................................


just you wait :whistling2:


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

I is stealing the passenger seat in Matt-yew's (fangio) car


----------



## rich-88 (Apr 20, 2008)

*ye, im probly gona b up 4 it*

rich, my gf and 1 mate


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

BADGERS MUM said:


> OOOO thats Ok,
> 
> and so is Liz so ner ner ner ner :lol2:
> 
> see youve shown me up as old AND childish :blush:


 
LOL Sam I am prob the oldest one there at the grand old age of nearly not quite I hasten to add.. 45...

Liz


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm coming!  

woop woop :2thumb:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> LOL Sam I am prob the oldest one there at the grand old age of nearly not quite I hasten to add.. 45...
> 
> Liz


 
Awwwww thanks Liz they was picking on me  :lol2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> probably going to offend julia wohic now.. but she must be a similar age to you?? god i hope she isnt 26 lol


Ooh deary deary me - Julia:flrt: 26 I wish.:whip:


----------



## Susie_L (Oct 10, 2007)

Trice said:


> You know you want to be at the pub after





cornmorphs said:


> be rude not to


Seeing as we will be celebrating our 25th Wedding Anniversary  I have no idea if the kids have something planned, so will just have to play it by ear I'm afraid, although if they haven't, we could always celebrate with you lot :2thumb: Who's buying :whistling2:

See you all at the show


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I vote people put pics up so others know who to bump into


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

go on then, you first!


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

All the pics i have are with other people in. Fine:


I'm on the right. My lil bro on the left.

I Cant find any of the pics of you and me emma. Did you delete them? :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

doesnt look like any one else is following suit lol 

and u gotto to stop wearing an arsenal shirt lolol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Trice said:


> All the pics i have are with other people in. Fine:
> 
> 
> I'm on the right. My lil bro on the left.
> ...


what a craphole that is?
is it barnet? :whistling2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Hang on, so the show is the weekend after this right?


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

lol it does say the date in the title :whistling2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Dextersdad said:


> Hang on, so the show is the weekend after this right?


 
its the 5th 

so this saturday


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> lol it does say the date in the title :whistling2:


 
so wheres ure pic emma, 

how will i recognise you :whistling2:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

you wont, i'll be hiding! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> so wheres ure pic emma,
> 
> how will i recognise you :whistling2:


You wont mate i have seen loads of pics of her, and i never reconised her at hamm :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> You wont mate i have seen loads of pics of her, and i never reconised her at hamm :lol2::whistling2:


 
I am sure I have seen Emma before................:whistling2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> you wont, i'll be hiding!


 
if i cant spot you after meeting you, i'd be dissapointed in my self lol

and no disguises thats cheating :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Paul Chase said:


> You wont mate i have seen loads of pics of her, and i never reconised her at hamm :lol2::whistling2:


thats because i was wearing clothes! i'll be wearing clothes at barking too so doubt you'll recognise me:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> if i cant spot you after meeting you, i'd be dissapointed in my self lol
> 
> and no disguises thats cheating :Na_Na_Na_Na:


hehe ill make sure you know im there! go on, touch it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> you wont, i'll be hiding! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i WILL find you


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> thats because i was wearing clothes! i'll be wearing clothes at barking too so doubt you'll recognise me:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bugger........:whistling2:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mummy Liz is gonna keep me on a tight leash I think


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Andy b 1 said:


> i WILL find you


i'll make sure i find you first so i can hide from you better :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

emma_fyfe said:


> i'll make sure i find you first so i can hide from you better :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i'll protect you, i'm big, hench and dykey, and Andy's what, 15? :lol2:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

MissMoose said:


> i'll protect you, i'm big, hench and dykey, and Andy's what, 15? :lol2:


hehe i feel safe now:no1:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

emma_fyfe said:


> hehe i feel safe now:no1:


I'm glad, sugarlumps


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> i'll protect you, i'm big, hench and dykey, and Andy's what, 15? :lol2:


 
I am going to pinch your bum when I see you.........Im not scared.....:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


well maybe a litlle......: victory:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> I am going to pinch your bum when I see you.........Im not scared.....:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> well maybe a litlle......: victory:


i would be :Na_Na_Na_Na: might try it anyway, then run away!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> i would be :Na_Na_Na_Na: might try it anyway, then run away!


 
Ill be ok as long as moosy dont reconise me first so I can get a head start.......:lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

emma_fyfe said:


> i would be :Na_Na_Na_Na: might try it anyway, then run away!


lets hope he can run fast! :lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

MissMoose said:


> i'll protect you, i'm big, hench and dykey, and Andy's what, 15? :lol2:


rofl that made me laugh muchly



Palmanda said:


> I am going to pinch your bum when I see you.........Im not scared.....:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> well maybe a litlle......: victory:


GET OFF MY BIRD!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

emma_fyfe said:


> hehe ill make sure you know im there! go on, touch it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
you touch it lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry Pix........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

_Nige & family 5 in total
Julia & Simon
Me & Shaun 
fangio (matt) (can lift to the pub)
Moose & Heather (can give lift)
Ally (might be able to do a lift - depends how much I sell!)
kickboxer jay and misses (maybe)
tomsdragons and alison/gary
ali, mark and liz (will be able to offer a lift to two ppl)
Poizon (maybe)
Trice.
fatbloke matt and misses
me and jord possibly bennie h and ant (loads of room in the back of the van if you want a lift)
Mark75 (beer) ------ (beer sucks, Cider is the way forward *cough* )
Pixie and Hippiedan (please someone take pity on us and give us a lift to the pub!)
Essex_Nick and Misses
Sid (Sid.Lola) and my OH Dave (not on here) We were gonna offer lifts from the show to the pub but car is broked. So if it's fixed in time we'll have the back seat for ppl! If not I'll be fluttering my eyelases at someone! lol
Twiisted (Laura) & my fella Fly.. Its my 23rd birthday that week'd :cheers: (will have 3 spaces in back if needed from show-pub.. Gotta find us first thou)
Emma_fyfe!! greg knew i was coming but didnt put my name down:bash: lol

Susie_L and Hubby...we'll be at the show, not sure about the pub after though, have to wait and see, sorry :blush: 

Palmanda,Paul Chase, Badgers Mum and 2 spuds....:2thumb:_

_Arachnoking - Count me in. Woulkd anyone be kind enough to offer me a spare seat???? Please PM me. Thanks muchly in advance_


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

pixie_bex said:


> rofl that made me laugh muchly
> 
> 
> 
> GET OFF MY BIRD!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ooh i feel loved :flrt:

you still needing a lift to the pub, sexybum?


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> ooh i feel loved :flrt:
> 
> you still needing a lift to the pub, sexybum?


 
Naaa....think Im ok........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

what time is everyone getting to the pub for?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

poizon said:


> what time is everyone getting to the pub for?


well we normally start leaving the show about 2.. it depends howit goes.
i ecpect people willstart arriving from 2.30 or so, but get there when you can, a lot of people stayed quite late last year


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> well we normally start leaving the show about 2.. it depends howit goes.
> i ecpect people willstart arriving from 2.30 or so, but get there when you can, a lot of people stayed quite late last year


i think i'll make an appearence go home first though, so if i leave the show at about 2, go home and unload then back, i'll probably be there at around quarter to 3, then stay awhile, cant stay too long though


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> well we normally start leaving the show about 2.. it depends howit goes.
> i ecpect people willstart arriving from 2.30 or so, but get there when you can, a lot of people stayed quite late last year


hhhm might get there sooner, get myself a nice spot in the corner :lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Bah. Everything seems to be going wrong. My mum has lost my car key. So can't fix it so can't get it Re-mot'd. So likely to be getting bus or something to the show and ponse a lift from Jack or something. Unless something else bloody goes wrong.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Trice said:


> Bah. Everything seems to be going wrong. My mum has lost my car key. So can't fix it so can't get it Re-mot'd. So likely to be getting bus or something to the show and ponse a lift from Jack or something. Unless something else bloody goes wrong.


thats appropraite, as jack IS a ponse :whistling2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> thats appropraite, as jack IS a ponse :whistling2:


Everything seems to go wrong for me atm  Every time i try to do something right, two bloody things go wrong. And i'm no exagerrating especially with the damn car! 

Other week i bought a new light What goes wrong? A new tyre goes flat 2 days after getting it, a nd exhaust strap snaps. 

This week. Take it to get an MOT, failed cause exhaust too loud and bumper isnt fit properly. So what do i do? go buy a new exhaust (standard) and a new standard bumper. Go to fit it today. And mums lost my damn key! i give up. Why bother working and studying before working and all that crap.. End of the day you only end up poor and struggling through life. And then you die.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Trice said:


> Everything seems to go wrong for me atm  Every time i try to do something right, two bloody things go wrong. And i'm no exagerrating especially with the damn car!
> 
> Other week i bought a new light What goes wrong? A new tyre goes flat 2 days after getting it, a nd exhaust strap snaps.
> 
> This week. Take it to get an MOT, failed cause exhaust too loud and bumper isnt fit properly. So what do i do? go buy a new exhaust (standard) and a new standard bumper. Go to fit it today. And mums lost my damn key! i give up. Why bother working and studying before working and all that crap.. End of the day you only end up poor and struggling through life. And then you die.


u have a beautiful chick : victory:, gotta be a bonus


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

so maybe not going to the meet then if my lifts not got his car. 
its a pain now i have my car and cant legally drive it yet :bash:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

NBLADE said:


> so maybe not going to the meet then if my lifts not got his car.
> its a pain now i have my car and cant legally drive it yet :bash:


ask on the forum mate, there were a load of people on the thread saying they were ok to lift


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> ask on the forum mate, there were a load of people on the thread saying they were ok to lift


 
tbh i could walk to abbs cross from mine and it wouldnt take too long, bit of an effort though lol


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

If you mean Jack as in snakesrgrreat Jack sorry greggums we is in his car. Me, Andy, Will and I think T-bo. We could always put you in the boot :whistling2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Then i have no idea what im doing


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Trice said:


> Then i have no idea what im doing


You are coming! I have to have something around waist height to rest my drink on...........


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Mark75 said:


> You are coming! I have to have something around waist height to rest my drink on...........


No you mean you need someone to take the mick out of you being ginger and such


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Trice said:


> No you mean you need someone to take the mick out of you being ginger and such


Says the blonde umpaa loompaa :whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

NBLADE said:


> tbh i could walk to abbs cross from mine and it wouldnt take too long, bit of an effort though lol


sweet, its a long walk from the sho tho :whistling2:


Mark75 said:


> You are coming! I have to have something around waist height to rest my drink on...........


good point


Trice said:


> No you mean you need someone to take the mick out of you being ginger and such


anyone can do that for him dude


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> sweet, its a long walk from the sho tho :whistling2:


 
yea but i wouldnt come straight from the show lol, 

going home first to drop of everything :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Keys found.
New exhaust is fixed(although theres a gap in the bit before the cat. So need to filler it just so the MOT passes. then i'll fix it permanently.

new bumper fitted.
and brake light which was working before but apparently broke has been replayed.

Going to take it to the garage tomorrow so they can re-mot it. Hopefully it'll pass now


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if Rory will be at the Compasses after Barking?

I am really looking forward to one of his talks if he is. lol


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

kato said:


> Does anyone know if Rory will be at the Compasses after Barking?
> 
> I am really looking forward to one of his talks if he is. lol


If it's like last year, then he's likely to come with Nerys and hopefully her skunk(s)


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Trice said:


> If it's like last year, then he's likely to come with Nerys and hopefully her skunk(s)


All I can remember of last year, is that Nerys lost control of her Skunk in the back of her van and Rory trying to get a grip on it and failing.:whistling2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

kato said:


> All I can remember of last year, is that Nerys lost control of her Skunk in the back of her van and Rory trying to get a grip on it and failing.:whistling2:


Can't say i was there to watch that lol


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

erm anyone got the address of where the show actually is? could kinda do with a postcode or something so i know where im going =/


(apologies if ive missed it!)


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ig11 7yl


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Was planning on going, but had some bad, bad news on Tuesday, Sarah's dad passed away suddenly, a real shock to all the family.

We still wanted to go the show, just to get away for a day, where no one knew, bumped into Snakes r Great though, sorry we didnt explain then but couldn't face a social gathering.

Hope it went well though and everyone had a cracking time


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

PSGeckos said:


> Was planning on going, but had some bad, bad news on Tuesday, Sarah's dad passed away suddenly, a real shock to all the family.
> 
> We still wanted to go the show, just to get away for a day, where no one knew, bumped into Snakes r Great though, sorry we didnt explain then but couldn't face a social gathering.
> 
> Hope it went well though and everyone had a cracking time


No worries guys. Really sorry to hear the bad news Sarah, my condolences to you all. :grouphug:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

PSGeckos said:


> Was planning on going, but had some bad, bad news on Tuesday, Sarah's dad passed away suddenly, a real shock to all the family.
> 
> We still wanted to go the show, just to get away for a day, where no one knew, bumped into Snakes r Great though, sorry we didnt explain then but couldn't face a social gathering.
> 
> Hope it went well though and everyone had a cracking time


 aw man, thats no good..
i just about saw you there tho..


----------

